# Hi new here this is one of my acrylics x



## Linzibx

Only just joined on here x so hello everyone,:vs_smirk: I am Lyndsay, and I paint/ draw and also sculpt in various mediums x I love animals and they are a favourite subject for my art x I have an art page on Facebook if anyone wants to have a look and see - Lyndsay bullock.artist n I will be excited to start sharing my work on here and meeting people who love art like I do xxx:vs_closed-eyes
My profile pic of a husky is an acrylic on canvas x


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum Lyndsay. You are a very accomplished artist and will be a great asset to the forum. Hope you enjoy it here and stick around. We have a very friendly fun group.

I absolutely love this picture and the others you have loaded to your album.

Feel free to put a link to you FB page in your signature. Many of us do(mine is below). To do that click on User CP in the menu bar and select 'edit signature'.


----------



## Linzibx

*Thanks x*

I hope I can get/give advice and be a valued member x ta for the welcome message x  I love your flower paintings x


----------



## chanda95

Welcome to the group! Lovely work! I am not much of a painter but I enjoy viewing the fantastic work produced here. You do beautiful work and we are happy to have you with us!


----------



## Linzibx

Thank you for the welcome glad to meet u x I shall have a look at your work x


----------



## Linzibx

Lovely drawings chanda95 x I love horses I have one of my own he is called bracken x


----------



## Erilia

I love your painting, it's seems full of talent to me, the fur looks so real, good job :vs_clap:


----------



## FanKi

Welcome!

Your doggy is great! The tounge looks so real D: It almost scare me >.<
Well done ^^


----------



## TerryCurley

Linzibx said:


> I hope I can get/give advice and be a valued member x ta for the welcome message x  I love your flower paintings x


Thank you so much.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Hi Lindsay! Welcome to the forum! :vs_wave:

Checked out your work, amazing! Love it! :vs_love:


----------



## karliejaye

Lovely art! The dog seems like a kind, old soul. Reminds me of my neighbor's Golden, Cooper.


----------



## Liz

Hi Lyndsay, welcome to the forum. It's nice to see another animal artist here. Animals are a favorite in my art too. Lovely dog painting.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Welcome! You have some great works.. Glad you're here.


----------



## soperfect paint

A warm welcome to the group dear.I saw your work it is just fantastic and amazing.Keep it up.
All the best for future.


----------



## leighann

Welcome :biggrin: Hope u like it around here and decide to stick around. The forum is pretty active right now, so there are a bunch of friendly folks floating around. 

Your art is fantastic. I love animal art. :vs_love:


----------

